# Advantages of the Most Common Plumbing Vents



## PlumbingZone (Feb 10, 2016)

There are several ways to install plumbing vents in a home. When considering which one to use for a specific project, the best way to make a choice is to start from what you can see in front of you. Then you’ll be able to visualize the pipes inside the wall. 

As a first step, you may want to open up the cabinet under the sink and locate the P-trap. This is the starting point for the sewage/ventilation process in the home. The drainpipes connect the sinks, showers, bathtubs, the dishwasher and the washing machine to carry wastewater out of the system. This water then moves into larger drainpipes as it continues to collect through the house and moves toward the stack. The soil pipes do the same thing for the home’s toilets.

*Types of Ventilation Used in Plumbing*

There is more than one type of ventilation typically used in plumbing. Each one is used in different circumstances and it’s important to choose the right one each time.

*True Vent*
The true vent runs vertically. It is attached to the drain line through the roof. It is the best option if the fixture you are installing is positioned close to the stack and is on the top floor of the home. This strategy will allow the stack to serve as a vent. 

True vents don’t have any water running through them. They must stay dry while the water runs down the drain. A wet vent will serve as a drain line; it will be large enough that it never actually fills with water, thus allowing air to flow simultaneously.

*Auxiliary Vent*
Also known as re-vent pipes, auxiliary vents are attached to the drain line close to the fixture as they run up and over the main vent. This option gives you some flexibility, as auxiliary vents can be attached right behind the fixture or horizontally to the drain line. Consider using auxiliary vents when the sink is situated too far from the main stack. 

*Common Vent*
In a situation where you have two fixtures that are going to be installed on the opposite sides of a wall, they can tie into the stack with a sanitary cross. This technique is called a common vent. You would use it when installing back-to-back sinks. 

*Loop Vent*
For a small bathroom, many homeowners may consider a freestanding sink. This is an especially popular choice in a powder room, where space is often at a premium. In this instance, a loop vent will work quite well. It circles up before connecting to the drainpipe, which allows for sufficient ventilation to occur behind the fixture. There is a wet vent close by, but these are generally reserved for bathtubs that are situated close to a stack. If wet venting is not allowed by your municipality, you may need to install a separate vent pipe through the roof.​
*Air Admittance Valves*
This is an alternative to venting that is permitted in some jurisdictions. Air admittance valves are a new option, and they allow air to enter them as waste drains, then they rely on gravity to seal up before any gases can escape into the room. Depending on the size of the building and any code restrictions indicated for your area, air admittance valves can be used to vent several fixtures. It’s worthwhile to check the local codes to find out whether this type of plumbing vent is permitted in your area.​
Which types of plumbing vents do you use most often? Do you have a preference? Have you ever used the new air admittance vents?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

vents..who needs stinking vents???.they just waste all that extra pipe...:biggrin:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> vents..who needs stinking vents???.they just waste all that extra pipe...:biggrin:


Yep the diy don't need them and when they decide to play plumber they leave the pipe to open air inside a wall.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Tango said:


> Yep the diy don't need them and when they decide to play plumber they leave the pipe to open air inside a wall.



whats even better is how my house is plumbed in... No vents for anything.. bathtub doesnt have trap.. thats the vent lmao.. Good thing i have a building trap..


No i dont own it


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> whats even better is how my house is plumbed in... No vents for anything.. bathtub doesnt have trap.. thats the vent lmao.. Good thing i have a building trap..
> 
> 
> No i dont own it


I don't have a vent for my kitchen sink or the lavatory. That's how it was done in 1952. The only vent is 1 1/2" from the stack to the attic and 3" through the roof.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

there are plumbing systems over 100 years old and not much is vented and it worked fine and some still working today....but the more complicated they can make the systems the more $$$$$ some manufacture is making for supplying all the pipe and fittings...


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> there are plumbing systems over 100 years old and not much is vented and it worked fine and some still working today....but the more complicated they can make the systems the more $$$$$ some manufacture is making for supplying all the pipe and fittings...


The house I live in 1913.. when it was built nothing would have had a trap besides the building trap.. and no vents either.. if you don't have a trap you don't need a vent Combination system too..


The drain is deep too about 6' deep inside


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Why is it that I always learn so much more here from the guys in the field, than I do from some office jockey writing a generic article with terms that no one uses, and using a photo of a guy who can't even be neat with the purple primer?


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

A drainage system doesn’t need vents to drain water and waste.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

goeswiththeflow said:


> Why is it that I always learn so much more here from the guys in the field, than I do from some office jockey writing a generic article with terms that no one uses, and using a photo of a guy who can't even be neat with the purple primer?





you answered your own question...." office jockey" NOT A PLUMBER".....ill bet whoever writes the articles just googles and then puts an article together...


maybe they should ask the members what to write..if for nothing else it would have a high overtone of blue collar humor in it.....
to whoever writes the articles......this is a tough crowd, and if you are going to act/pretend/think you know what your writing and not really know the trade out in the field...these are the responses your gona get.....:wink:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

goes Iwiththeflow said:


> Why is it that I always learn so much more here from the guys in the field, than I do from some office jockey writing a generic article with terms that no one uses, and using a photo of a guy who can't even be neat with the purple primer?


Many things wrong in that photo.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you answered your own question...." office jockey" NOT A PLUMBER".....ill bet whoever writes the articles just googles and then puts an article together...
> 
> 
> maybe they should ask the members what to write..if for nothing else it would have a high overtone of blue collar humor in it.....
> to whoever writes the articles......this is a tough crowd, and if you are going to act/pretend/think you know what your writing and not really know the trade out in the field...these are the responses your gona get.....:wink:


Blatant truth. I love it.



> maybe they should ask the members what to write..if for nothing else it would have a high overtone of blue collar humor in it.....


That is exactly what they do already. Both things are what makes this forum.


----------



## PaRkristol (Mar 4, 2020)

> Many things wrong in that photo.


could you explain it in details ?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

PaRkristol said:


> could you explain it in details ?


Can you post an introduction? Might tell you after that, but most likely not, since it seems you don't belong here due to this forum being for plumbing professionals only.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

PaRkristol said:


> could you explain it in details ?


no...post a proper intro or youll get your balls broken and nothing more...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

PaRkristol said:


> could you explain it in details ?


It should be ABS pipe not PVC because that's central vacuum pipe.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

what the heck is this all about? Is this a plumbing tutorial strickly for professionals? Sorry to say what a joke


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

jeffreyplumber said:


> what the heck is this all about? Is this a plumbing tutorial strickly for professionals? Sorry to say what a joke


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

A little tutorial on how this works....we are the pros talking among ourselves but all our posts and articles like this one are meant for the diy who are peeping and in the process bringing money from the ads.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> A little tutorial on how this works....we are the pros talking among ourselves but all our posts and articles like this one are meant for the diy who are peeping and in the process bringing money from the ads.



I feel like a cheap whore being abused.................................... :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I feel like a cheap whore being abused.................................... :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:





Now you know how I feel! You wouldn't even let me order appetizers!!






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Now you know how I feel! You wouldn't even let me order appetizers!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you lost me on this one?.......:vs_whistle::vs_whistle:


----------

